# tivo and fta?



## cowhead5065 (Jul 9, 2007)

Has anyone setup a tivo with an fta box? I have a pansat 2500 and cannot get the tivo to change the channel. Any help is appreciated. thanks


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I've never been able to get the TiVo to change the FTA receiver channel, but it's still useful. More FTA receivers allow you to set timers to change channels, and you can lie to your TiVo to get it to record whatever the FTA receiver is outputting at a given time. If the 2500 doesn't have timers, or for any receivers that don't, the TiVo still works like a VCR, expect better - you're just limited to a single channel until you get home to change it.


----------

